# Video From Iraq



## RyanNS (29 Nov 2005)

A "trophy" video appearing to show security guards in Baghdad randomly shooting Iraqi civilians has sparked two investigations after it was posted on the internet, the Sunday Telegraph can reveal.

The video has sparked concern that private security companies, which are not subject to any form of regulation either in Britain or in Iraq, could be responsible for the deaths of hundreds of innocent Iraqis.

The video, which first appeared on a website that has been linked unofficially to Aegis Defence Services, contained four separate clips, in which security guards open fire with automatic rifles at civilian cars. All of the shooting incidents apparently took place on "route Irish", a road that links the airport to Baghdad. 

Source: Daily Telegraph

[MOD EDIT: this link, full of porn and extreme violence, violates the conduct guidelines - Infanteer]


----------



## Infanteer (29 Nov 2005)

I'll let one of the contractors over there chime in, but I don't think this constitutes "random" shooting.  All clips had a vehicle approaching the rear of the convoy at high rates of speed before it was fired upon - standard "trunk monkey" stuff, no?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2005)

In this case the Trunk Monkey (Jones) failed to pop out of his 'trunk' and return fire, possibly endangering all.


----------



## KyleSB ...TROLLS?! (29 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In this case the Trunk Monkey (Jones) failed to pop out of his 'trunk' and return fire, possibly endangering all.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but that reply belongs here: 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36920.new/boardseen.html#new
Under the 'Patrol Ambush Video'


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In this case the Trunk Monkey (Jones) failed to pop out of his 'trunk' and return fire, possibly endangering all.



George,

Didn't mean to wake you, back to bed . Wrong video


----------



## KevinB (1 Dec 2005)

The topic has been cussed and discussed on several forums.

 The video are clips from a rear vehicle.  The person hosting the video was fired by Aegis - and as such these are beleive to just be a smear attempt.

 The music is dubbed over the entire thread so you cannot tell what the rear gunner was saying nor motioning due to the camera angles.

In some of the cuts you see they are throwing flashbangs as a means of discourgaing the drivers.   Keep in mind most companies have a 50-100m safety circle they enforce.

 The videos editing makes it impossible to see exactly what went on prior to the shootings -- so you cannot determine if the gunner did not follow the proper ROE.


----------



## Big Red (1 Dec 2005)

"A "trophy" video appearing to show security guards in Baghdad randomly shooting Iraqi civilians has sparked two investigations after it was posted on the internet, the Sunday Telegraph can reveal."

It's not a trophy video. It's cuts from videos that companies routinely take to use in debreifs.  The shootings are not 'random', all of them involved fast movers from the rear.

"The video has sparked concern that private security companies, which are not subject to any form of regulation either in Britain or in Iraq, could be responsible for the deaths of hundreds of innocent Iraqis."

This reporter needs to learn how to research. There are plenty of regulations concerning PMCs in Iraq, more so as time goes on.

"All of the shooting incidents apparently took place on "route Irish", a road that links the airport to Baghdad. "

Incorrect.

As it was said, you cannot tell whether proper escalation of force was/not used from the video. In one clip a Nico 9 banger is tossed out before warning shots are fired. You can't see the hand signals, spot lights, warning placards, flashing strobes, etc from the video angle.  No point second guessing the guys actions without being there.  Its a tough call...VBIED or inattentive driver with the radio turned up?

It was *incredibly* stupid to distribute this video to anyone outside thier team.


----------

